# Bugs One's Projekts



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up to everyone on LIL. I've been gone from here over a year and it's time to get back to into this plastic thing. Here's a few projects that got put on hiatus while life decided to test a little.



I'm hoping to finish this one real soon. I threw it in a box about 2yrs ago, after my boy broke it a couple times.










This one has been a pain since I started it but hopefully I can have the patience to finish it.










This one still has along way to go.









And this 300 is in the works also.









Not to sure which one to focus on first, any suggestions?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet projects bro :thumbsup: i likes them


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:X2
Nice work homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work bro that 70 impala is sick


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad your back at the plastic again bugs, some sweet projects here mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are lookin good homie


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

that 300c is sick, cant wait to see it done


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Get that 300 done!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ALL OF EM!! but the dually first!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm a focus on the Dually and the 300 first. As soon as I can get home and pull all my model stuff from the boxes it's in. Hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

im diggin the '70 impala myself, cragars look just rite on it ,looking good bro,cant wait to see that on done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They all look good so far


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOK'N GOOD BUGS GLAD YOUR BACK AT IT HOMIE :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This Elco I built back in '05 I think. When I really didn't know anything about building, other the real basic. I took it apart gonna drop it on bags, customize the interior and different rims.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Any one got a hood and any extra parts for a '70 Impala ???

Any one know where I can get a visor for a '51 Fleetline???


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rear bag set up is done


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Lookin good bugs keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work... The visor you will probably have to rape from a 48 Aerosedan or the 50 Chevy pickup...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Frame is done. Just needs some cleaning up.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

In my opinion Iroks are perfect for Elcos and Camaros.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Frame came out sick bugs an the elco looks sweet laid out on those rims


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanted an El Camino on Irocs before I got married. :yessad:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I wanted an El Camino on Irocs before I got married. :yessad:


I wanted an Elco and a few others too... but I too got married. I feel your pain.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good bro is dat suspention gonna b adjustable?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

It was gonna be. But I got tired of messing with it, the front is a real tight fit.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> In my opinion Iroks are perfect for Elcos and Camaros.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Frame is done. Just needs some cleaning up.


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Found my old '65 in the trunk of my car. I built it back in '05, I think. Back when Walmart was still selling model cars.
I'm a need some parts. Any one out there got some '65 parts?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great frame building!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Found my old '65 in the trunk of my car. I built it back in '05, I think. Back when Walmart was still selling model cars.
> I'm a need some parts. Any one out there got some '65 parts?


hit up noanoa he asked me did I need any parts don't know what he got tho ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> hit up noanoa he asked me did I need any parts don't know what he got tho ...


man, I had a lot of chrome parts, even the undercarriage chrome dipped. Sold everything


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive been hitting bugs to regarding that 70 hood, but hes not replying. He probably dont want it.......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

AWWWW YOU DIDN'T TELL ME THAT  COUNT TO 10 OK, I'M OK :twak: SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> AWWWW YOU DIDN'T TELL ME THAT  COUNT TO 10 OK, I'M OK :twak: SHIT :roflmao:


.....:dunno:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bugs-one said:


> Frame is done. Just needs some cleaning up.


MAN!!! I like where this thing is going, sits PERFECT!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks PHX and Deecee. 

Noanoa, I sent you a PM, hell yeah I need that hood.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rough idea of where I'm going with this...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

After seeing all this guys on here with the hoppers, I got the itch to make one. So here's my first try at a hopper. Some creative criticism would be nice.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:I think you did a good job on it...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up bugs, looking good with these rides bro.........get at me on that 70 hoody


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Sneeky and noa noa.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah this '76 only has a cheap motor with 3 AA batteries and a servo. Need to get some better motors.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

how did you do the rear servo setup?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

GreenBandit said:


> how did you do the rear servo setup?


Check out Art2Roll's thread on page 6, I think. Got the method from there, by the Big homie Art.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Bad as hell!!!:thumbsup:


Preciate that Tonio, specially coming from a talented builder like yourself.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally got the first layer of paint on...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> After seeing all this guys on here with the hoppers, I got the itch to make one. So here's my first try at a hopper. Some creative criticism would be nice.





bugs-one said:


> Finally got the first layer of paint on...


Its work'n and the Paint is look'n good on it KUTGW :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Dre.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The glasshouse esta quedando chingon!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Gracias, carnal.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, James.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Been stuck on this for the last couple days...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't been able to really do anything over then last several weeks. The glasshouse only got extended trailing arms for a higher lockup.
Before:









After:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Got this old '65 I did back in '05 (I think). I like the black on black.









This is gonna get completely redone.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats what u wanted the wind shield for........orale......black on black...sweet.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, that's the one, bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good in here


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Lorenzo.

'65 interior almost done. 

















Shoved firewall.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good bugs! Love the console.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that console is rad! good work homie!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Homies. Still got a ways to go on this. Paint is my biggest hold up on this projects but hopefully I'll get them done before the year's over.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Thanks, Dre.


mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, were that come from ???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Haven't been able to really do anything over then last several weeks. The glasshouse only got extended trailing arms for a higher lockup.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...





bugs-one said:


> Got this old '65 I did back in '05 (I think). I like the black on black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bugs-one said:


> Thanks, Lorenzo.
> 
> '65 interior almost done.
> 
> ...


I see you been keep'n busy fam, I been hang'n out on fb, I need to come back home, we got a page on fb true rider's check us out model hoppers ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, were that come from ???


Sup, Dre? You mean the interior? It's the one that came with the kit, I just customized it a little.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Come home, Dre. Come home.. haha.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Got bored had a diecast near me, this happened...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sick work Buggs,nice tutch with the interior.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Machio.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's the hood.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Was just messing around with this so excuse the kinda sloppy work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

diggin dat interior homie looking good


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Loving the art work


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Gracias Pina and Angel. Next one will be better.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah man.. getting down!! hey you gonna be in Texas until the spring at least?? we need to get you out to these shows!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Dig. Yeah I think I'm a end up staying here in TX for a long time. Only thing is I'm a move down to El Paso in the next month or so. I was trying to get info on the DFW shows but had no luck. I wonder what the model scene is like in E. P. ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

right on. damn, have no idea. was talking to one cat from out there not too long ago and he couldn't find anything. there was someone else on here from El Paso. Had a ICP avatar or something. Sold a lot kits in the classifieds too.. can't think of his name though.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a have to look around LIL and see if I can find some model guys from E.P. I'm hoping theres something going on out there. I'm a have to come back to the DFW for the big shows.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Iceman555 .....has a thread in the model classifieds section:thumbsup:
Good luck, i used to live in the el paso area and loved it.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Iceman555 .....has a thread in the model classifieds section:thumbsup:
> Good luck, i used to live in the el paso area and loved it.....


Thanks Coast. Yeah it seems like a cool place to be and it better place for my job.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Bugs

Don here. Gil Oscar and my self are from el paso. pm me and I can give u my number.

We are members of Down2Scale. Willie Jr wants us to start a chapter here in Texas.

Show


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dayum Bugs I thought I commented on this one, this is some hot shit in a good way fam :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice alaround work Homie!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Dre and machio, preciate the words fam.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Re-did the rear set up. Got it mostly done.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Re-did the rear set up. Got it mostly done.


That's what happening Bugs One waiting on you Homie up on fb true riders is the page lets do this, we try'n to get that page cracc'n :thumbsup:


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

thats some killer lift


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> That's what happening Bugs One waiting on you Homie up on fb true riders is the page lets do this, we try'n to get that page cracc'n :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. But FB just ain't my thing.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Slymer. First time trying a hopper so I'm still learning.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Got the rear finally done. What do you guys think? Add some chains?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Bugs . Good looking hopper.

D2S boys from Texas are heading too Phoenix in April for their show Cactus Classic. If you want to tag along let Us know. 

We can split the cost in four. 

Show


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the invite, bro. Can you shoot me your number again? I dont know what happen to my inbox but I lost all my msgs.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I can dig it Bugs One fb ain't its just were everybodies at, glass house is lookin good homie


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Re-did the rear set up. Got it mostly done.


Thats clean homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty cool bugs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Dre and Los.


Thanks, Brian. Where you been at, bro?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Been on suckbook. Had to get out ot here for a bit.. a whole year of resin sales... youll be seeing more of me over here soon, got a buildoff i gotta particpate in soon... gotta do what i do best.. show off. Lmao where you been at..?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds good, bro. Good to here you still in the resin game. 
Me I been around. Dealing with life in general, it keeps trying to kick my ass but it ain't that easy to keep me down. I'm TX now, had to leave Cali, shit out there got old.
I been half ass building, need to get serious and finish something.

Hope you come back to LIL, we need more people in here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill be around as much as i can..i know theres a few on here i gotta get around just cuz i cant deal with their booshit...but its the same ole shit diff day thang


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice work homie!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice work homie!


Thanks Pina. Not even close to the work you do, but I'm trying.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks BigDogg. I was just thinking i need some primer pics too. 
But for real I like cars in the primer stage.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit who dont lmao


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Shit who dont lmao


Ha ha......for real, some times it even seems a shame to put paint on 'em.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree there


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally kicked this fever and cough. Got a little done.

65 got shaved.


Arms got extended.


And front suspension got done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Ha ha......for real, some times it even seems a shame to put paint on 'em.


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Finally kicked this fever and cough. Got a little done.
> 
> 65 got shaved.
> 
> ...


hey carnal, its my bday, can i have it!!! (Origin) bigdogg........lol


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Only if you can finish it for me... ha ha.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

good work homie, this is gonna be cool!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, king.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bugs-one said:


> Finally kicked this fever and cough. Got a little done.
> 
> 65 got shaved.
> 
> ...


Very SMOOOOTH work man, i'm impressed mate, look forward to seeing this completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, bro. Shouldn't be much more work left on this just gotta figure out the paint.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Gracias machio.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

So I decided to open up a fresh kit to get me motivated on these builds. 

This one's gonna be simple. The future shop truck.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck with the build bro! I'll be watching this one..had the same idea for my garage dio so interested in how you're going to build it. I was thinking of doing kinda a junker, primer body with different colored (sanded look) panels. What are your plans you thinking?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm actually going with the same idea, homie. Gonna bag it , clean engine and chrome but body will be rusted and faded. And I'll add some details here and there.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell yea very cool idea it'll looked good am sure! Look forward to seeing your progress bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I like where ya goin with this one.. looking good so far.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> So I decided to open up a fresh kit to get me motivated on these builds.
> 
> This one's gonna be simple. The future shop truck.


That's what I need some model motivation homie shit got me sittin still ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Finally kicked this fever and cough. Got a little done.
> 
> 65 got shaved.
> 
> ...


front suspension is gonna swivel trust me find something to stabilize it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Lookin good bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Brian. Hopefully this will get me going on building a lot more.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm the same way, Dre. Got builds just sitting in boxes cause my mind is stuck. So hopefully this easier quicker build will get me in gear.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> front suspension is gonna swivel trust me find something to stabilize it


Any suggestions??.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

408models said:


> Lookin good bro, nice work :thumbsup:


Thanks, homie.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Had to get these...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

First wheels and tires were too big. 
So here's the two choices I have, opinions?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats what im talking about!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Orale, carnal.uffin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rear almost done...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, it's dead in this mofo. What's up to the few of you still here.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

bugs-one said:


> Damn, it's dead in this mofo. What's up to the few of you still here.


Did you finish the truck?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nah. When I stopped posting everything went into boxes and sat for a few years. I just got that truck out the box again. Gonna try and finish it.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

I hear ya. You gonna post updates here or on a FB group?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not on any of those social media sites. This hear is all the social media I do. As soon as I make some progress I'll post it on here.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a '51 Fleetline that was in a box for a couple years.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I like that color.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Cragars.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice color on the 51.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks bro. Hoping to get it done real soon.


----------

